# The good life



## jules5853

How do I translate the following:

"Mansions of the good life"

Thank you for your help


----------



## Alfry

la dimora della bella vita


----------



## jules5853

Alfry said:
			
		

> la dimora della bella vita


 
Thank you so much for your quick response. One more question, is "the good life" translated like "La Bella Vita" or La Vita Bella"?

Thanks again
jules5853


----------



## leenico

jules5853 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for your quick response. One more question, is "the good life" translated like "La Bella Vita" or La Vita Bella"?
> 
> Thanks again
> jules5853


There was a movie once called "La bella vita."


----------



## Anastasia

...e ce n'era uno "la vita è bella"....ma non c'entra perchè ho aggiunto "è"...che scema...svusate...
jules, I think is better "la bella vita", when in Italy you says, for example, "lui fa la bella vita", the sentence means that this man is living with all the "confort", but normally, it is not a good way (for?) talking about someone.

se ti serve ancora aiuto chiedi pure ...but sorry my english...


----------



## Alfry

in my opinion it's "bella vita" or "buona vita"
la dimora della vita bella (vita buona) is correct but slightly worse than "bella/buona vita".


----------



## nac

I was wondering how to correctly say the good life in italian as some places i have seen it as la buono vita and other times i have seen it as la bella vita?

help as soon as possible would be very much appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## stefan671

nac said:
			
		

> I was wondering how to correctly say the good life in italian as some places i have seen it as la buono vita and other times i have seen it as la bella vita?
> 
> help as soon as possible would be very much appreciated
> Thanks


 
Maybe "La dolce vita"?


----------



## You little ripper!

nac said:
			
		

> I was wondering how to correctly say the good life in italian as some places i have seen it as la buona vita and other times i have seen it as la bella vita?
> 
> help as soon as possible would be very much appreciated
> Thanks


_La buona vita_ and _la bella v_i_ta_ are both correct.  Maybe some context would help to get the correct one.


----------



## winnie

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Maybe some context would help to get the correct one.


  

'la buona vita ' is the literal translation but we Italians normally say ' la bella vita'

_(bravo Charles!)_


----------



## You little ripper!

winnie said:
			
		

> 'la buona vita ' is the literal translation but we Italians normally say ' la bella vita'
> 
> _(bravo Charles!)_


Thanks Winnie.


----------



## nac

what does la dolce vita mean?


----------



## sweet_cate

nac said:
			
		

> what does la dolce vita mean?


 
it means 

sweet life  - literally..

in the sense of a comfortable, pleasant, charming and enjoyable life.. in every sense.


----------



## winnie

nac said:
			
		

> what does la dolce vita mean?


 
A Fellini's (1960) movie deals with it. you may find some abstract at:

3w(dot)imdb.com/title/tt0053779/

_obviously one have to digit 3 times 'w' followed by a 'dot' in the address _

HTH


----------



## sweet_cate

nac said:
			
		

> I was wondering how to correctly say the good life in italian as some places i have seen it as la buono vita and other times i have seen it as la bella vita?
> 
> help as soon as possible would be very much appreciated
> Thanks


 
"dolce vita" was an old way of saying in italian, usually not very used at the moment in our conversations..

If you currently want to mean a "good life"in italian, better you use "bella vita"  ..


----------



## sorriso

Ciao a tutti! Anyone up for a little translation? Whats the best way to say I'm living the good life?
Sto vivendo la bella vita? dolce vita? buona vita? 
Just wondering whats more common in Italia. Thanks!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

sorriso said:


> Ciao a tutti! Anyone up for a little translation? Whats the best way to say I'm living the good life?
> Sto vivendo la bella vita?
> Just wondering whats more common in Italia. Thanks!


----------



## sorriso

Thanks! and would it also be ok to leave off the 'sto' and just mean "living the good life"  
Vivendo la bella vita


----------



## Paulfromitaly

sorriso said:


> Thanks! and would it also be ok to leave off the 'sto' and just mean "living the good life"
> Vivendo la bella vita



It should be "vivere la bella vita" then.


----------



## jeffb

How would I say "the good life" as in search of "the good life"


----------



## vincenzochiaravalle

Dear friend,

It very much depends on the context. It might be "la bella vita", "la dolce vita", "una vita buona", and the list could be longer... What exactly do you want to convey? You see, "good" is a very general adjective in English, that in Italian needs to be specified.

V.


----------



## Roo Boy

vincenzochiaravalle said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> It very much depends on the context. It might be "la bella vita", "la dolce vita", "una vita buona", and the list could be longer... What exactly do you want to convey? You see, "good" is a very general adjective in English, that in Italian needs to be specified.
> 
> V.



"The good life" is a specific expression which means being on easy street, not working long hours (or not working at all), no responsibilities, lots of holidays, lots of fun, parties, decadence, hedonism etc etc.

It's more like the "easy life". I don't know whether "la vita facile" has any traction or whether there is another expression that captures this meaning.


----------



## jeffb

Thanks for the reply...I am trying to convey "the easy life"


----------



## vincenzochiaravalle

Ah, I understand. 

That's "la bella vita". 

We would say "Quello fa la _bella vita_: si alza tardi, non lavora, non ha nessun obbligo, nessuna responsabilità, e ha sempre soldi in tasca..."

"Suo padre gli ha fatto fare la bella vita da quando è nato; adesso che hanno perso tutto quello che avevano gli toccherà mettersi a lavorare"

But we could also say: "Ha sempre avuto la vita facile, non ha mai dovuto superare grosse difficoltà, mai nessun grosso ostacolo"

V.


----------



## seaside04

I am trying to find a good website domain that is available that captures te spirit of the phrase "the good life" as in trying to live the best life possible. Not the life of a rich person, but the life of someone trying to life richly. 

Any thoughts or ideas? 

I will be doing business in the USA mostly, but I just love the sound of the Italian language that I would like to find an Italian word or expression if possible. 

Thanks!


----------



## runningman

I've thought of "una vita piena", "a full life" (literal). I don't know if it's what you where looking for.


----------



## Angel.Aura

seaside04 said:


> I am trying to find a good website domain that is available that captures te spirit of the phrase "the good life" as in trying to live the best life possible. Not the life of a rich person, but the life of someone trying to life richly.


Ciao seaside and welcome to WRF!
I was thinking about the idea of _overstatement/exaggeration_, but I don't know if that was exactly the meaning you wanted to convey.
If so, I thought about the italian expression "sopra le righe".
A.A.


----------



## seaside04

So what does this mean, sopra le righe? When would one use it? I would like to convey contentment that one works to achieve.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Vivere sopra le righe means to live high.


----------



## housecameron

I guess that _vivere sopra le righe_ is not what seaside is looking for, that is "not the life of a rich person, but the life of someone trying to life richly".
In my opinion, Runningman's suggestion, "Una vita piena" could be suitable.


----------



## Crisidelm

_Una vita alla grande_


----------



## housecameron

Direi piuttosto_ una vita appagante_


----------

